

Chargify down, working to restore database - MicahWedemeyer
http://status.chargify.com/

======
MicahWedemeyer
It sounds like they're working hard to restore it, so I'm not posting this as
a rant about downtime. Instead, I think reading the status log sounds like a
lot of my own "oh shit" late nights.

------
lwalley
Hey, thanks! NOT what one wants to wake up to, esp just 2 days before we
planned to move to our new DB system. Amazing timing by the chaos gods!

